# Drive back across the border for summer up north.



## Orfin (Sep 26, 2016)

So took an easier time driving back than i did coming six months ago. 
Made a stop in Mazatlan for three days and thought i would stop another few days in Hermosillo but Hermosillo kicked my butt with no easy to find places that aren't right on the heavy truck highway heading to and from the border. 
I drove all around looking, and one tucked away motel offered only 5 hour rooms. All others were in heavy traffic areas where the big rig diesel trucks ply 24hrs a day with black smoke and noise.
I eventually got exhausted enough to feel at risk in traffic there, so i gave Hermosillo my best middle finger and hit the highway for another 4 hours drive to the border. 
Easy out of town hotel with a garage and all, no stress and no heavy traffic. 15 minute drive from the border.
All the extra 4 hours drive was less stress than the 1.5 hours in Hermosillo. Drove 9 hours in the one day and Hermosillo can kiss my :banplease: ...
Next time i want to detour for a few days rest along the way, i will go to Guyamas/SanCarlos on the beach. Hermosillo is not a rest stop, it is a stress stop. I saw good looking stuff there on the drive into Mexico and decided to spend a few days exploring on the way back. Too much traffic stress especially with so many huge big trucks going through hermosillo like a hub just before hitting the border. And driving off the busy main streets just led to finding nothing and more wasted time and energy. 

I drove in Mazatlan, PVR, Tepic and Hermosillo over the past six months. Only Hermosillo had me exhausted to the point of being vulnerable to an accident. I got out of there as soon as i could and saw a nice shiny black new lincoln navigator rammed up into the back of a big rig truck heading into Hermosillo. The SUV was totalled with no engine compartment left to show. 

I still love Mexico and looking forward to return for this winter.
But Hermosillo could be dug up and shipped to Xhina and i would even drop a few bills in the jar to help with the shipping costs uke: i almost barfed in my car on the way out of there and must have gotten some polution sickness with the heart attack feelings i had right up until i hit open road fresh air again.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Orfin said:


> So took an easier time driving back than i did coming six months ago.
> Made a stop in Mazatlan for three days and thought i would stop another few days in Hermosillo but Hermosillo kicked my butt with no easy to find places that aren't right on the heavy truck highway heading to and from the border.
> I drove all around looking, and one tucked away motel offered only 5 hour rooms. All others were in heavy traffic areas where the big rig diesel trucks ply 24hrs a day with black smoke and noise.
> I eventually got exhausted enough to feel at risk in traffic there, so i gave Hermosillo my best middle finger and hit the highway for another 4 hours drive to the border.
> ...


Glad you made it home with (mostly) good memories and looking forward to coming back. With experience it gets less stressful. I'd agree that Hermosillo isn't the most interesting place, less so with the heat at least 6 months a year, but I've found a couple of hotels on the highway, north side town, that make a nice stopover. Check out the Premier. At 700/single, it's a little more than what I usually pay, but it's nice and the A/C always works-- the most important thing in Sonora. Make an online reservation with no CC and they'll hold a room til 8pm. OK restaurant on site, OXXO across the street, a new supermarket half block away, because when you're done driving for the day, last thing needed is to drive some more looking for something. As far as the lodging with 5 hour rooms... you probably figured out that this is a _hotel de paso_, generally announced as a _motel_, as opposed to a hotel. They're mostly favored by couples pursuing a very short-term relationship :rolleyes2:. Yes, I've been exhausted and wound up in such places.... but passed on some of the services they have to offer. Best of luck on your next trip!


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

In Tlalpan in the south of the CDMX, we were able to negotiate an all night stay in the well known Hotel Cuore. It was a very reasonable rate, and I was delighted to see that our very spacious room had what appeared to be special "exercise equipment". There was also a capacious jacuzzi tub in which to warm up or cool off; your choice.

The associated restaurant served surprising good, basic food with that home cooking touch.










The view of our room from the doorway. This is only about half of the room.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Orfin said:


> So took an easier time driving back than i did coming six months ago.
> Made a stop in Mazatlan for three days and thought i would stop another few days in Hermosillo but Hermosillo kicked my butt with no easy to find places that aren't right on the heavy truck highway heading to and from the border.
> I drove all around looking, and one tucked away motel offered only 5 hour rooms. All others were in heavy traffic areas where the big rig diesel trucks ply 24hrs a day with black smoke and noise.
> I eventually got exhausted enough to feel at risk in traffic there, so i gave Hermosillo my best middle finger and hit the highway for another 4 hours drive to the border.
> ...


So tell us your real thoughts on Hermosillo, LOL
I do the same trip and drive Navojoa to Santa Ana and stay at the very nice Hotel Eden with attached restaurant, OXXO and large market across the highway........


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

I have done that drive many times over the years and I concur. Aside from deeking off to San Carlos, that whole drive from Mazatlan to the border is really tedious and uninteresting.

I have, however, taken the ferry from Mazatlan or Topolobampo to La Paz and driven up the Baja Peninsula, which is so much less stressful. The last time I did that, it had just rained the week before and the whole desert was green and in flower- it was gorgeous. Drove through wine country east of Ensenada and crossed at Tecate, which was fast and easy. 

Of course, it depends where you are heading NOB if this route makes sense. And the ferry, with a vehicle, isn't cheap, but you do save $ on toll roads, as there are none until you get to Ensenada area.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

surabi said:


> I have, however, taken the ferry from Mazatlan or Topolobampo to La Paz and driven up the Baja Peninsula, which is so much less stressful.


I haven't taken the Maz-La Paz ferry in about 20 years. I remember it being pricey but relaxing, and might be ready to try it again. I too drive from GDL to Calif a lot, including 4 times in the last year, :bored:, but still moving my wife's cornucopia of belongings to Colima, one pickup load at a time. The Baja Peninsula seems to be absent from constant reports of trouble in other regions passed through on that trip, like Sinaloa. Is the transpeninsular highway that safe, what condition is the road in, and are there cheap, comfortable stopovers?


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

It's been a few years since I've done that Baja route. I felt quite safe then (and am a woman who was traveling alone), but apparently things have heated up over there crime-wise. Altho thousands of folks do it all the time without incident. Check out Baja Nomad forums for info.


----------



## Orfin (Sep 26, 2016)

The drive to Santa Ana was it for me and i will make that my routine. Also on the south outskirts of Nogales was so nice despite all the border town reputation of the area. I actually like Nogales as its easy to find places on the edge of town with wide open desert landscape. 
I think next time i will stop at the beach resorts west of hermosillo and then go to SantaAna or Nogales from there.
Having a good time now and working on my few days of driving north of the border to get home. Off to Hawaii for a month(chores with my abandoned property there), and then to Ecuador for the rest of the Summer before heading back to Mexico for 6 months of tropical beach winter.


----------

